# New Kimber Report



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Well, just got back from the range and spent some time with my new Kimber Pro CDP II... All I can say is...

I'm Hooked!!!  The guns feel great. Trigger pull is awesome. Recoil feels more controlled, not snappy like my 9mm's.

It took me a few shots to get use to the recoil, but after after about 3 rounds I was ok. I can't wait to get past the "break in" point. Hopefully I'll have more time next weekend to shoot it. Anyway, here's the target image from today...










I was able to get 2 pretty tight groupings towards the center of the silhouette target. I'm hoping that I will get tighter groups after getting more use to the gun and after the "break in" period.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great job. Glad U like the gun.

So, do U still have to sell 1 Beretta to pay for it?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It's always good to find one that you like.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Great job. Glad U like the gun.
> 
> So, do U still have to sell 1 Beretta to pay for it?


It's an awesome gun, I'm very happy with it.

As for selling one of my Berettas... Naaa.... I'm keeping them all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Right now I am in the position of always having to sell a gun if I want another.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*JS = don't sell anything -*

:lol: Thats right JS - don't sell anything. Once you get it paid for, don't turn it loose. Build that collection up. 8)

I was just talking to a friend of mine this evening. The topic of conversation was $$$ spend on guns since the first of the year. He has spent almost $4000.00. The big hit was a S&W 500. Last week he added a SIG, I think it was a SIG 226.

Maybe someone, someday will be happy :-D when they inherit all of our goodies. 

As always 'PRAY for PEACE' KINGMAX :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

*Re: JS = don't sell anything -*



KINGMAX said:


> :lol: Thats right JS - don't sell anything. Once you get it paid for, don't turn it loose. Build that collection up. 8)
> 
> I was just talking to a friend of mine this evening. The topic of conversation was $$$ spend on guns since the first of the year. He has spent almost $4000.00. The big hit was a S&W 500. Last week he added a SIG, I think it was a SIG 226.
> 
> ...


but... I want another 1911...  A kimber TLE II this time...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U should keep that Cougar.

The one I had in the 1990s was very nice - when they first came out, they were all made in Italy, and the slide was actually blue steel. Kinda miss it now...


----------

